# How often does your 7-9 month old nurse during the day?



## Autumn C. (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm curious.

We are freestyling the nursing thing (no schedules) so it varies but my guess would be 4-6 times average sometimes as much as 8. Is that alot for this age?


----------



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

my son is 7 months, and we are not on a set schedule either. He eats around 7ish when we get up (later on mornings when I'm feeling lazy and we cuddle back to sleep). Then he eats about 11am right before I put him down for a nap and go to work. I get home around 2:30-3pm and feed him then (I have pumped milk in the freezer in case he's hungry sooner, but haven't needed it for a while). He'll eat again around 5-6pm, then once more anywhere from 8-9 before he goes to bed. During the night he'll usually wake up about once to nurse.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Autumn C.* 
I'm curious.

We are freestyling the nursing thing (no schedules) so it varies but my guess would be 4-6 times average sometimes as much as 8. Is that alot for this age?

That sounds a lot like my DD and she is 8 months. However, the night is a total different story, she nurses every two hours.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DS has not changed much from 4-12 months. He averages 12 times in a 24 hour period.


----------



## fireweed (Nov 27, 2007)

My dd(7.5 months) nurses at least every 2 hours during the day, and 2 4-hour stretches at night. She doesn't eat any solids yet.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's an average day, but we freestyle (like that term) too so it varies.

wake up and nurse in bed (8:30-9sih)
play around for an hour and a half or so nurse and nap
then wake up and play with some solids (noon-ish)
paly a bit more then nurse and nap again (1-2ish till 3-4ish)
play in walker while mom makes dinner
nurse and maybe nap 7-8ish
play a little, be cranky, get changed for night time
nurse to sleep 9-10

over night she usually nurses anywhere from twice (1-2am and 4-5am) to all. night. long.


----------



## Autumn C. (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tarielena* 
my son is 7 months... During the night he'll usually wake up about once to nurse.


Only once?










I'm soooo jealous.

Nightimes are just a blur of nursing....and weird wakes ups that have nothing to do with hunger but (usually) it helps get her back to sleep so, we nurse.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I have an almost 8 month old.

He eats first thing when he wakes up - 8am-ish.
Solid food for lunch and then nursed down for a nap - 11ish.
Solid food for dinner and nursed down for a nap again - 5ish.
Another nursing session at around 8pm.
And then probably twice during the night. (He drains me at night.)


----------



## mleh99 (Oct 15, 2007)

My ds is 7.5 months. Here's his usual schedule:

8 am nurse and then followed by banana chunks and cheerios
10 am nurse then nap
12 pm some veggies and an egg yolk or avacado chunks
1 pm nurse then nap
3 pm nurse
6 pm fruit or veggie and some cottage cheese or oatmeal
7 pm nurse
8 pm nurse
9 pm nurse then bed
3 am nurse

Sometimes he nurses more sometimes less. He usually only gets up once a night to nurse, but some nights its 2-3 times. I just follow his lead. They are his boobs and he can have them whenever he wants.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

At that age dd nursed 12-20 times a day probably.

-Angela


----------



## laughingheir (Jul 29, 2008)

My son is 8 months & this is his schedule:
7 AM Morning nurse
11 AM Bottle at daycare
Noon - some veggies for lunch
3 PM Bottle at daycare
5:30 pm nurse
6:30 pm solid dinner (he ate an entire avocado tonight!)
7:45 PM night time nurse
8:00 Bed time! (lay down, roll over, thumb in mouth & off to sleep until 6:30ish. I love him....)

Sometimes I tank him ten when I go to bed. Maybe wakes up in the night once or twice a week.


----------



## Autumn C. (Jul 30, 2008)

Who knew there were so many breastfeed babies waking only one or two times a night!

Grrrr. How can I gently encourage this? Oh, that topic is for a different board.


----------

